# suche feederrolle für den rhein !



## -FishHunter- (10. April 2011)

ich suche eine feederrolle für den rhein , fische an der scharkante zum hauptstrom ! also wenn die barbe hienein schwimmt muss eine gute rolle her ! 

mein tackle dealer hat nur die dam slr feeder rolle , kein plan ob die was taugt hier im forum habe ich nichts gefunden über reine feeder rollen ! 

suche also eine reine feederrolle ! 
welche sind stabil und auch bezahlbar ?

achja habe eine balzer fantastick feeder für den rhein gekauft 150g wg in 3,90m hat jemand auch diese rute ?


----------



## allrounder11 (10. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

Ich fische die Shimano Titanos XSA 4500.
Ein guter Bekannter, fischt die Balzer Feedermaster 9600.
Die neue Feederrolle von Browning, wird ebenfalls häufig gelobt.

Wie genau du bezahlbar definierst, kann ich natürlich nicht wissen.
Unter 90 € wirst du allerdings nichts vernünftiges finden.


----------



## feeder67 (11. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

hallo die feedermaster 9600,fische ich selber 2mal,zum feedern klasse. mit 2 vollwertigen metall spulen,mit je 200m fassung o,10mm geflecht, schnur einzug 1m pro kurbel drehung,bekommst du den korb schnell vom boden hoch,und aus dem wasser.gefederter schnur klipp,beschädigt auch die schnur nicht.super teile kosten um 100 euro.gruss feeder


----------



## Borg (11. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

Ich kann für den Rhein die Browning Black Magic Feeder 665 FD empfehlen. Sehr robust gebaut mit einem kraftvollen Getriebe und einer vollwertigen Ersatzspule aus Alu. Fische sie selber an meiner King Feeder Long Range und bin völlig begeistert!

Liegt bei 90,- €.....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## -FishHunter- (11. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

die browning sieht gut aus ^^ paast mit der farbe sogar zur balzer fantastick feeder ! 
siehe link ^^ http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003VU0SZ8/ref=asc_df_B003VU0SZ82510657?smid=A2JUK3TRPY7S2S&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B003VU0SZ8&tag=twenga0440009-21


----------



## Borg (11. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

jo, die sieht nicht nur gut aus, sie fischt sich auch gut ...gut, dem ein oder anderen mag sie vielleicht etwas zu wuchtig zu sein, aber mir persönlich sagt das sehr zu.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## -FishHunter- (11. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

keiner noch mehr vorschläge?


----------



## -FishHunter- (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

welche rollen habt ihr denn nun ? geht hier keiner am rhein angeln also feedern ?


----------



## OnTheMove (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

Shimano Baitrunner GT-E B 6000 Arbeitet bei miir solide seit 5 Jahren. Für dich aber uninteressant, da nicht mehr Hergestellt.#6

Ich will demnächst mal meine neue Baitrunner XT 4000FA mal am Rhein Testen. Am Teich hat sie in den letzten 5 Sessions Solide arbeit geleistet. Aber in den nächsten drei wochen komme ich sicher nicht mehr zum feedern an den Rhein.

Grüße Markus


----------



## lsski (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> welche rollen habt ihr denn nun ? geht hier keiner am rhein angeln also feedern ?


 
Super Rollen zum Feedern :q
*Spro Incoknito oder baugleich DAM SLR 865*
*Wichtig ist das Wormshaft-Hubsystem.*
gut zu gebrauchen ist der *Freilauf*......zum anködern.
Freilauf den man einschaltet wenn mann mal nicht, wie eine Katze vorm Mauseloch, vor der Rute sitzt.
0,08mm Gepflochtene + Schlagschnur.
Ich fisch diese Rollen schon *seit 5 Jahren* und sie läuft immer noch *wie am ersten Tag*.

LG Jeff


----------



## lsski (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

ääääääääää

Deine Feeder ist aber ein wenig Schlapp mit 150g um Barben Großbrassen - Rotaugen aus der Strömung zu kitzeln.
Meine Kumpellos und auch ich nemen da Heavy Feedern Ab 200g WG (von Bekley oder Spro nicht so teuer)  um den Grundeln aus den Weg zu gehen.


----------



## -FishHunter- (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

nicht schlecht habe nur eine *SPRO Freilaufolle Incognito LCS 855 Special Edition*

gefunden ^^

ich sehe aber nicht wie der schnurclip aussieht ! denn der sollte nicht aus platik sein wie bei den billig teilen !


----------



## -FishHunter- (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

ja aber bei meiner strecke ist die ströhmung nicht so hart ^^


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

kann dir die dam quick  rollen vorschlagen  da gibts auch schön grosse  und  sind echt geil zum feedern kann sie dir nur ans herz legen bekommste alle körbe mit geworfen nur ein vorschlag.


----------



## -FishHunter- (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

*Okuma Distance Surf 60ist auch eine die ich gefunden hab scheint auch einen guten schnurclip zu haben !

würdet ihr die zum feedern benutzen ? 

**Produktbeschreibung*


* Distance Surf* 60

- Blade Gehäuse
    - Worm Shaft Spulenhubsystem
    - 6 Edelstahlkugellager + 1 Walzenlager
    - Kaltgeschmiedete Weitwurfspule
    - Flex -Schnurclip
    - weicher schnurschonender Schnurclip
    - Bügel "Lock" System für weite Würfe
    - Kohlefaser Ersatzspule
    - Extrem leichtes Gewicht
    - "Hydro Block" Frontbremse
    - Übergroßes Schnurlaufröllchen
    - Rotor Stabilisierungs-System
    - Ergo Grip
 *Übersetzung* 4.5:1 *Schnurfassung* 240m/0,40mm                           Kugellager   6+1 *Gewicht* 565g


----------



## lsski (12. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

*Die Okuma Distance Surf 60 sieht gut aus hat nur kein Freilauf !?

Die DAM und die Spro hat einen ordentlichen Schnur-klip aus Metall wie der bei Okuma, der auch noch nach 5 Jahren arbeitet und funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.
Und ich fische nur mit diesen Typ Rolle ( habe insgesammt 5 in 2 Größen) nur beim ansitzangeln Feedern, Karpfen, auf Aal, Zander oder Hecht.



*


----------



## -FishHunter- (14. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

kennt denn jemand die okuma dtx 60? http://cgi.ebay.de/Okuma-Distance-DTX-60-FD-Weitwurf-Karpfenrolle-/280610163156                 
sind 3 kugellager nicht etwas wenig ?


----------



## latitude (14. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

hi 
ich feeder in Köln ,also recht starke strömung....an meinen Stöcken hängen Okuma Powerliner,bin sehr zu frieden mit den Rollen,kann ich nur empfehlen, haben Power ohne Ende und teuer sind die auch nicht..

gruss Latitude


----------



## Ralle2609 (17. April 2011)

*AW: suche feederrolle für den rhein !*

ich würde gernenoch eine billige Rolle in den Raum werfen:
die http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TREND-FREEWHEELER-Longcast-Freilaufrolle_c74-95_p7651_x2.htm
	



ich verwende sie auch zum Feedern aber auf Karpfen auf einer Sänger heavy Feeder Rute

gefällt mir super denn damit bekommst auch richtig Wirfweite hin was ja auch öftmals gefragt ist und die Rolle hat nen guten Schnureinzug zudem WORMSHAFT und das in der Preisklasse.

Ich fische sie zum Karfpenangeln sowie zum feedern sie ist etwas groß aber dafür robust und hat einen Freilauf was beim anködern für mich sehr wichtig ist



hoffe ich konnt helfen#c


----------

